# Need Good Home for Endlers and Fancy Guppies



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I am shutting down a few of my tanks over the next 2 weekends and will be clearing out my endler tank and my guppy tank. I will also be shutting down one of my CO2 tanks and will have a few plants to give away. Mostly Crypts, L. Cuba and Lobelia Cardinalis.

Guppies and Endlers will go to local fish stores if no takers. Need to get rid of soon.

Local pickup only.


----------



## bluetuna (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm just starting up a freshwater tank (it's cycled but empty) and could use a few plant cuttings and endlers. Could I have some?


----------



## sablebeauty (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll take all the plants. I can pick them up tomorrow. When's good for you?

Also, email me at : [email protected] with your info so we can set it up.

Thanks!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would be happy to give any of your fish a home. Let me know what you need. Thanks.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I will take some fish and plants too. I will pm you.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I won't be clearing out all of the plants from the Endler and Guppy tanks until most of the fish are gone. These are non co2 tanks but will do nicely for a startup tank (co2 and non co2). As most of you guys who have been over know, I always have a couple of interesting clippings to give away from my other tanks when I trim on the weekends.

Also, the fish are not feeders. The Endlers are a nice strain and the male guppies develop very large fancy and colorful tails.

I have a lot of guppies and endlers. Wonder why? All who want some will get some.

I have responded to your pms.

Bluetuna - what size tank are you starting up and what kind of plants are you looking for?


----------



## sablebeauty (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmmmm I PMed you and didnt get a reply. I can pick up the fish and the plants as I know someone that wants the fish --- or if someone here wants all the fish/most of the fish we can do that, but I was looking to get the plants. Please let me know when I can pick them up during the weekdays as I work weekends.

Thanks!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I've got that 55 gallon that's sitting relatively empty now (aside from the forest of plants that has taken over). If no others grab all of 'em first, I'll take about 10 of the Endlers.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry, I've been down with a bad virus and am still running a fever. Will respond later today and if I am feeling better, I will be home all day and I will respond to pms shortly.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh man I hope you feel better soon. This air pollution has been bothering me all summer.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Everything is spoken for so thanks everyone.

If I pmed you my phone number, please call me to setup a time for pickup. I have someone who will pick up what's left after this weekend.


----------

